# Obs Gedanken zum Bau eines BVBF



## Patrick K (18. Okt. 2013)

Hallo 
ich denke schon seit geraumer Zeit, über den Bau eines Bewachsenen Vertikal Boden Filter nach.

Ich habe einiges darüber gelesen, dennoch hab ich einige Fragen die unbeantwortet sind.

Die erste ist "Wie tief sollte ein bewachsener Bodenfilter eigentlich sein, um auch effektiv zu Denitrifizieren".

Diese Seite http://www.bodenfilter.de/default.htm beschreibt die dort vorgestellte Anlage so , 

- 2 Pflanzenbeeten mit je 500 m2 Fläche

    Sandfüllung
    vertikal durchflossen,  1 m tief 
    mit Drain- und Belüftungsschicht
    abgedichtet mit PE-Folie
    Intervallbeschickung
    Schilfbepflanzung

ist die 1 m tiefe nur für die Betriebssicherheit oder ist die tiefe zwingend von Nöten 

Ich hoffe mal den meter braucht man an Teich nicht , denn ich hab nur 50 cm zur Verfügung.

Die zweite ist " Wie stellt man es an das Drainagerohre sich nicht mit Wurzeln zusetzen"
mmmmmmhhhh  ich hab da ja was im Kopf ,ich muss es nur zu  Papier bringen.

Mal sehen ob es so funzt :smoki


Gruss obs


----------



## Andre 69 (18. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Obs Gedanken zum Bau eines BVBF*

Hi Patrick
Bin es nur überflogen 
aber zur Tiefe mal[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/191994/']hier[/URL]
Der Rest ist hierzu aber auch interessant ! Ich denke mal 60-80 cm sind "optimal " , da wir den __ Schilf am Folienteich nicht wollen ! 
Die Drainagerohre kannste sichern , in dem du ein Geovlies drum wickelst ! 
Und was in G Namen ist denn OBS ?


----------



## Joerg (18. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Obs Gedanken zum Bau eines BVBF*

Hi Obs,

ich würde bei Jürgen mal vorbeifahren.
Der bastelt schon ganz lange und hat mit seinem BF Erfahrungen.


----------



## Patrick K (18. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Obs Gedanken zum Bau eines BVBF*

Hallo

@ Andre das hab ich zwar mal gelesen aber trotzdem Danke für den Link , ich hab gleich mal meine Erinnerungen aufgefrischt 

@ Joerg 
Ja dann werd ich wohl demnächst den Jürgen besuchen, da wollte ich sowie so schon länger hin 

Gruss Obs


----------



## Patrick K (18. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Obs Gedanken zum Bau eines BVBF*

Hallo 

dritte Frage. Sie schreiben in dem Link "vertikal Bodenfilter" ,das Filter sollte über eine intermittierende Beschickung geflutet werden 


mmmmmhhhhh heist das jetzt nur mit Unterbrechung befüllen ,oder den Bodenfilter leer (trocken) laufen lassen , das würde ja bedeuten das ich den Bodenfilter nicht "ANSTAUEN " darf und in eigentlich nur feucht halten soll, oder 

also Auslauf an tiefster Stelle und nicht als Steigrohr vom Grund nach oben 

oder den BF doch füllen und das Wasser "stehen" lassen und durch eine neue Befüllung das gereinigte Wasser über Steigrohr ausschwemmen 

Gruss Obs


----------



## Joerg (19. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Obs Gedanken zum Bau eines BVBF*

Obs,

die Beschreibung aus dem Link ist für deine Anforderungen wenig geeignet.

Unten kommt ein Drainagerohr rein, was in einem Absaugdom nach oben endet.
Pflanzen benötigt der Filter eigentlich nicht. Zur Begrünung sind sie aber geeignet.

In dem längeren Graben verliert das Wasser seinen Sauerstoff und es setzen anärobe Prozesse ein,
bei dem dann aus Nitrat Luftstickstoff entsteht.
Der Filter wird stetig aber mit wenig Wasser durchflutet.

Als Befüllung scheint gebrochener Blähton (Liapor) am besten geeignet.
Ich habe noch einige Säcke rumliegen. Wenn du mal wieder da bist, kannst du dir die mitnehmen.


----------



## samorai (22. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Obs Gedanken zum Bau eines BVBF*

Hallo Patrick!
Bin eben über einen Filterstrumpf für Drainagerohr DIN 100 für 10m 13,80 bei Amazon gestolpert.
Eventuell hilft es Dir weiter.

LG Ron!


----------



## Patrick K (22. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Obs Gedanken zum Bau eines BVBF*

Danke Ron 

Habs gefunden ,aber im moment denk ich werde ich eine 125 er  Regenrinne als "Ablauf" in den Filter legen. Der Filter selbst wird durch ein mit Löcher versehenes Rohr, über die gesamte länge beschickt , so wie es aussieht werde ich noch eine Reihe Steine aufmauern so das das Wasser durch 60 cm Liapor nach unten muss,laut dem Link sollte dort dann eine Denitrifikation statt finden.
In den Filter werde ich Trennwände setzen die unten über der Regenrinne enden, ist die Frage ob ich Pflanzen wie den Riesenschachtelhalm besser in eine offene Transportbox setze bzw. noch besser einen Eckigen Mörtelkübel in den BF setzen  den dann mit einem 25 er LH beschicken wie es wird werden wir im Frühjahr 2014 sehen 

Gruss Obs


----------



## Joerg (23. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Obs Gedanken zum Bau eines BVBF*

Hi Obs,

eine Denitrifikation findet nur bei Sauerstoffarmut statt. 
Lass also nicht zu viel sauerstoffreiches Teichwasser in den BVBF laufen.

Ein Luftheber ist also kontraproduktiv. Jürgen beschickt seinen mit einer Tunze Stömungspumpe.

Die Pflanzen würde ich eher zähmen, ansonsten musst du viel Biomasse ernten.


----------



## Patrick K (23. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Obs Gedanken zum Bau eines BVBF*

Hallo Jörg 

wenn der Filter so läuft wie geplant ,dann sollte eigentlich in 20-25 cm tiefe ,der Sauerstoff verbraucht sein und bis dort eine Nitrifikation weitgehenst abgeschlossen sein, so das danach eine Denitrifikation möglich sein sollte .

Ps. eine Biomasse ernte ist ja auch nichts anderes als ein Nährstoff abbau

Gruss Obs


----------



## Patrick K (23. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Obs Gedanken zum Bau eines BVBF*

Hallo 

nach weiteren ca.300 Seiten lesen ist, die frage, komplett auf einen horizontal durchströmten Bodenfilter wechseln (was ich eigentlich nicht möchte, wenn es anderst gehen sollte)oder diesen ,direkt hinter den vertikal Bodenfilter hängen, da dieser wesentlich bessere Nitifikationswerte aufweist, als der horizontal durchströmte, der aber wiederum in der Denitrifikation ganz vorne liegt.Die Kombi hätte den Vorteil da sehr Sauerstoffarmes Wasser in den horizontalen laufen würde

Was passiert eigentlich wenn ich das "ABWASSER" eines vertikalen Bodenfilters durch ein sagen wir mal 10meter langes, geschlossenes Rohrsystem laufen lasse und dieses mit Liapor fülle, so das eine anerobe Umgebung im Rohr entsteht ?


Gruss Obs


----------



## mitch (23. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Obs Gedanken zum Bau eines BVBF*

hi Patrick,



> Was passiert eigentlich wenn ich das "ABWASSER" eines vertikalen Bodenfilters durch ein sagen wir mal 10meter langes, geschlossenes Rohrsystem laufen lasse und dieses mit Liapor fülle, so das eine anerobe Umgebung im Rohr entsteht ?


 
womöglich kommt sauberes/klares Wasser heraus  jedenfalls eine gute Idee

schlimmstenfalls muss man das ganze einmal im Jahr zerlegen und entschlammen


----------



## Andre 69 (23. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Obs Gedanken zum Bau eines BVBF*

Hi Ihr ´s!
Dann haste dir ein Biofilmreaktor gebaut ! [URL="http://www.biofilmreaktor.com/index.php/koi-teiche.html"]Siehe hier ![/URL]
Wat heest nu OBS ?


----------



## Patrick K (23. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Obs Gedanken zum Bau eines BVBF*

Hallo Andre 

Stimmt ja, der Biofilmreaktor war ja schon vor 3-4 Jahren hier im Forum ein Thema 

könnte man auch mal nachbasteln 

ich habe gerade einen Termin für morgen gemacht, ich schau mir dann zwei GFK Weinbütten an, mit je 1200L mal sehen ob man daraus was basteln kann 

Gruss Obs


----------



## Patrick K (24. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Obs Gedanken zum Bau eines BVBF*

Hallo 

Samstag werde ich die 1200L Weinbütte abholen 

Gruss Obs


----------



## samorai (25. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Obs Gedanken zum Bau eines BVBF*

Hallo Patrick oder Obs!
Ich habe mich mal über den Biofilm-Reaktor in Kenntnis gesetzt.Die alten Beiträge sind nicht gerade angetan von der Methode der Filterung. Wenn es "nur" um die Verdopplung oder gar Verdreifachung des Biofilm's geht, dann könnte man die kleinen Rohre auch in einer schwarzen Tonne senkrecht einstellen oder schräg an ein Sonnenufer montieren, da währen so allerlei Sachen möglich.
Dann würde ich auch mal Nick Fragen was passiert wenn sich der  Biofilm zum Teichvolumen vergrößert, er schreibt Ellen lange Berichte zum Biofilm. Er sollte das einschätzen können!

LGRon!


----------



## Patrick K (28. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Obs Gedanken zum Bau eines BVBF*

Hallo 

@ Ron
bei den Biofilmreaktor, frag ich mich was der besser machen soll als sagen wir mal  500L Helix?

@Andre ich schreib mal hier weiter, ich denke da gehört es auch hin 

Am Samstag hab ich mir eine 1200L GFK Weinbütte gekauft, vermutlich werde ich sie mit PVC Folie auslegen und dann Trennwände aus PVC Folie einkleben um den Durchlauf auf das 3-4 Fache zu verlängern.
L= 2000 mm H=950mm B,oben = 850mm 

Hier ein paar Fotos..................

                          

 

Gruss Obs


----------



## nik (28. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Obs Gedanken zum Bau eines BVBF*

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich auf den Fred aufmerksam gemacht wurde ... 
n i k bitte schön!  das ist nicht nur mein Nick, sondern auch mein Spitzname.


samorai schrieb:


> Dann würde ich auch mal Nick Fragen was passiert wenn sich der  Biofilm zum Teichvolumen vergrößert, er schreibt Ellen lange Berichte zum Biofilm. Er sollte das einschätzen können!


konkret zum BF kann ich nichts schreiben, mir fallen aber zwei Dinge dazu ein.

- Man sollte nicht so sehr auf eine möglichst große Menge an Mikroorganismen(MO) schielen. Der Punkt ist, entsprechend einer gegebenen und abzubauenden Menge organischer Stoffe bildet sich * in jedem Fall * eine entsprechende Menge an MO. Die Erscheinungsformen gefallen nicht immer. Es ist also primär eine Frage ob zusätzliches Siedlungssubstrat für MO notwendig ist und wie man das anbietet. Ein guter Indikator ist die sicher zu gewährleistende Nitrifikation - das zielt auf die Vermeidung von Nitrit ab. Mehr halte ich - der die Ernährung von Pflanzen im Fokus hat - nicht für sinnvoll.

- Wenn man von Denitrifikation spricht, dann sollte man sich ein paar Dinge vor Augen führen. Erst einmal ist Denitrifikation nichts weiter als das aufwändige Herausreißen von Sauerstoffatomen aus dem Nitrat (N*O3*) von MO in einer sauerstoffarmen Umgebung. Dazu braucht es neben dem zu veratmenden Nitrat für die (meist fakultativ anaeroben) MO nebenbei auch was "zu beißen". Das sind organische Kohlenstoffverbindungen und es stellt sich die Frage in wie weit die zur Verfügung stehen. 

Nehmen wir mal in einem organisch belasteten Teich begründet an, dass das funktioniert. Was ist der Effekt? Nitrat verschwindet letztendlich als gasförmiges N2 aus dem Wasser. Im Zuge der Mineralisation (bakteriellen Zersetzung) von organischen Stoffen fallen alle anderen Nährstoffe auch an. 
Was ist mit dem Phosphat? 
Gibt es dafür einen vergleichbaren Prozess? Nein! Allenfalls geht es Bindungen mit anderen Stoffen ein und bildet Depots, die sich über Rücklösungen in einem Gleichgewicht mit dem Phosphatgehalt im freien Wasser befinden. Das ist mit Sicherheit ein größeres Problem als ein höherer, aber IMHO harmloser Nitratwert.
Was ist mit dem Kalium?
Wird gleich gar nicht gemessen, ein brauchbarer Test kostet 90,-€. Kalium ist vor allem deshalb nicht im Fokus irgendwelcher Betrachtungen. Von Bindungen weiß ich nichts, praktisch reichert es sich an. 

Nur für die Makronährstoffe ergibt sich also folgendes Bild. Nitrat durch Denitrifikation mehr oder weniger reduziert, Phosphat mehr oder weniger gebunden mit eher weniger gewünschten Wechselwirkungen zu z.B. Spurenelementen. Kalium hat gute Chancen unerkannt, aber angereichert vorzuliegen. 

Mit diesen Voraussetzungen soll ein Pflanzenbodenfilter betrieben werden und die Repo-Pflanzen die Nährstoffe binden. Mit Sicherheit wird es einen Stickstoffmangel ergeben und die Limitierung in N wird den Pflanzen die Verwertung von P und K verunmöglichen. 

Deshalb halte ich von der Denitrifikation nichts. Es macht keinen Sinn die zu betonen, im Gegenteil, man sollte Denitrifikation so gut es geht vermeiden. Insgesamt, mit den verbrauchenden Repo-Pflanzen, läuft es dann runder.

Auch wenn man das rund laufen bekommt, so gibt es bezüglich der organischen Belastung eines Teiches ein Ende der Fahnestange, dass sich aus obigen Gründen nicht sinnvoll durch "Filtermaßnahmen" kompensieren lässt. Organisch gering belastete Teiche sind erheblich leichter zu handhaben. Es gibt einen praktischen Zwang dazu. Das ist die Stellschraube, die man zuerst überprüfen sollte. So, zweifelhaft "hilfreich", aber wieder ellenlang.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## Patrick K (28. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Obs Gedanken zum Bau eines BVBF*

Hallo Nik 

meinst du ein im horizontalen Bodenfiltereingang versenkter Strohballen würde als Kohlenstoff Quelle reichen.

Nach deinen Angaben würdest du wenn überhaupt dann einen vertikalen bewachsenen Bodenfilter bevorzugen ?

kann man dem Phosphat nicht mit genügent Eisen entgegen kommen

je mehr ich darüber lese um so unsicherer werde ich, alles kompliziert oder soll ich die "BEHÄLTER" einfach mit Liapor füllen ,massig bepflanzen und hoffen das es klappt.

ich werde wohl um die regelmässige Wasser wechsel nicht rumkommen

Gruss Obs


----------



## nik (28. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Obs Gedanken zum Bau eines BVBF*

Hallo Patrick,

Gerstenstroh sagt man eine Algen unterdrückende Wirkung nach. Möglich.

Mit den anaeroben Verhältnissen ist es so eine Sache. Es ist auch Sulfat (SO4) im Wasser und wenn das von den entsprechenden MO veratmet wird, dann bleibt H2S. Mir wäre das zu heikel, ich habe einen Heidenrespekt vor möglichen Fäulnisprozessen im Bodengrund.

Wenn ich so etwas machte, dann führte ich das Wasser in einer Drainageschicht durch den Repo-Pflanzenbereich. Ich machte das aber schon deshalb wohl kaum, weil ich die organische Belastung des Teiches gleich ausreichend gering hielte.

Wenn da jemand gute und reproduzierbare Erfahrungen mit einem Strohballen hat, dann geht das vor meine theoretische Betrachtung. Für mich wäre meine geschilderte Sichtweise - vorbehaltlich guter Argumente - jedoch bindend. Mir wäre es zu riskant.

Ich halte die einfache Lösung für besser, d.h. nicht auf max. Siedelungsfläche für MO schielen, nicht Denitrifizieren wollen, einfach das nährstoffreiche Wasser an den Wurzeln der Pflanzen vorbeiführen und dabei möglichst Verschlammung vermeiden. Wie das praktisch geht, wissen andere vermutlich viel besser.  

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## nik (28. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Obs Gedanken zum Bau eines BVBF*

Noch mal,

Phosphat mit Eisen zu binden halte ich für eine schlechte Lösung, denn das ergibt die von mir schon erwähnten Phosphatdepots und die sind eben nicht so unlöslich wie das allermeist beschrieben wird. Phosphat sollte nur sehr kontrolliert in den Teich. Die Nummer mit der Eisen-Phosphatfällung ist nur das Phosphat unzureichend unter den Teppich gekehrt.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## nik (28. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Obs Gedanken zum Bau eines BVBF*

Und noch einmal,

die Nummer mit dem Phosphat zeigt eigentlich sehr schön, dass die Filterei endlich ist. Es muss ein Gleichgewicht zwischen Eintrag und Austrag erreicht werden. Daran geht auf Dauer kein Weg vorbei. Die Filter können das nicht und vermitteln eine falsche Sicherheit. So ein Filter unterstützt nur eine ausreichende Nitrifikation. Ich bin sicher es gibt genug Teiche, da wäre die auch ohne Filter gewährleistet. An solchen Teichen ist Filterung sinnlos. Ansonsten müsste man schon mit adsorbierenden Filtermedien arbeiten um Phosphat; Kalium aus dem System zu bringen. Das hat auch Pferdefüße! Es gibt einen Zwang bestmöglich auf die Vermeidung organischer Belastung eines Teiches einzuwirken!

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Patrick K (28. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Obs Gedanken zum Bau eines BVBF*

Hallo 

erstmal Danke Nik, 
aber mal ne frage ,wenn das alles so "GEFÄHLICH" sein kann , wie läuft das ganze dann aussreichent in der Natur ab ,schliesslich ist das ja dann dort auch irgend wann mal "VOLL"

 wie wird dort das Nitrat ausreichend abgebaut ???

oder stirbt der Teichbesatz dann einfach, wenn nichts mehr geht und der ganze Mist fängt von vorne an ?

trotzdem muss das Nitrat ja auch dort irgendwann verschwinden.

Gruss Obs


----------



## nik (28. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Obs Gedanken zum Bau eines BVBF*

Hallo Patrick,

ein natürliches Gewasser ist in organischem Eintrag limitiert. Entsprechende Verwerter,  wie Bakterien, Fische, ... können sich nur soweit vermehren wie es die Nahrungsgrundlage hergibt. Planzenblätter verrotten und die daraus resultierenden Nährstoffe stehen im Grunde der Pflanze selbst wieder zur Verfügung. Ein natürliches System fällt immer dadurch auf, dass alle Nährstoffe in den Mangel laufen und alle Verwerter hungern. In der Regel ist das gerade so selbst erhaltend.

Im Teich wird Futter eingeworfen, Futter eingeworfen, Futter eingeworfen, Futter eingeworfen, ...
... und man kann dann Klimmzüge veranstalten um das verbraucht zu bekommen. Diese Anreicherung ist der Unterschied.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Patrick K (28. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Obs Gedanken zum Bau eines BVBF*

Hallo Nik 

Ich weiss, leider ist füttern und Koi, untrennbar miteinander verbunden, zumindest wenn diese ausreichend ernährt über den Winter kommen sollen .

Meinen Besatz hab ich schon um 1/3 auf 10 Koi gesenkt ,was aber nicht heist das das Futter auch weniger wurde ,denn bei gutem Futter wachsen diese, wie verrückt und fressen dann natürlich auch mehr 

Ich würde gerne versuchen so viel Nährstoffe wie möglich, aus dem Wasser zubekommen ,auch wenn dies nur einige Tropfen auf den heissen Stein wären, ausserdem ist eine ansiedlung von Pflanzen gewünscht ,was sich aber in meinem Teich sehr schwer erwies bzw. gar nicht funktioniert hat .

Die verfressene Säcke futtern schneller als es wächst :evil

Im moment wechsele ich eben ca. 20 %  Wasservolumen immer um die 4000l, alle 4-6 Wochen beim Bürsten reinigen.

Aufgefüllt wird mit Trinkwasser..........

Gruss Obs


----------



## nik (29. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Obs Gedanken zum Bau eines BVBF*

Hallo Patrick,

meine der Realisierung harrende Planung sieht für einen ~33m² Teich nicht mehr als 6 Koi und einen schwerpunktmäßig auf einem Pflanzengraben basierenden Nährstoffaustrag vor. Der Pflanzengraben wird ziemlich nackig und ich würde nur Bunde submerser Pflanzen reinwerfen. Im Prinzip optisch wie mein Pflanzenteichlein, also submers dicht bepflanzt. So diente der Graben in einem mit Luftheber betriebenen Schwerkraftsystem auch der Ablagerung von Schwebstoffen. Der Graben lässt sich sowohl über einen Bodenablauf  als auch Skimmer beschicken. Dazu braucht es nur einen Luftheber für den Rücklauf aus dem Pflanzengraben ins Bassin und einen regulierbaren Skimmer. 
Submerse Pflanzen lassen sich sehr gut über das Wasser, übers Blatt ernähren. Wichtig wäre dann Licht für die Pflanzen. Es wäre eine auch für die Fische günstige, sauerstoffreiche Umgebung. Wie weit der Nährstoffabbau reicht, kann ich nur unzureichend abschätzen, müsste die Praxis zeigen. Vermutlich oder hoffentlich wird sich eine Limitierung in N, P oder K ergeben und auch wenn es auf den ersten Blick absurd wirkt, förderte eine Zugabe des in den Mangel gelaufenen Nährstoffs die Nährstoffverwertung insgesamt. - So es denn zu einer Limitierung kommt, das ist nicht sicher. Im Grunde kannst du dir deinen Futtereimer ansehen und dir vorstellen, das ist der abzubauende Dünger für meinen Pflanzengraben. Ein wenig vom zugegebenen Futter wird durch Masseaufbau der Fische gebunden, der Großteil aber nicht. Der wird unter erheblichem Sauerstoffverbrauch mineralisiert und Sauerstoff produzierende Pflanzen, als Verbraucher, sind schon sehr elegant.

So ein Graben, das Abernten der Pflanzenmasse, ist einigermaßen pflegeleicht, wobei das insgesamt schon einiges an zu händelnder Pflanzenmasse ist. Mit Sicherheit kann es keine Probleme mit dem Zusetzen von schwer erreichbaren Bodensubstratbereichen kommen. Bei Bedarf hält man den Schlammsauger hinein und schmeißt wieder Bünde Wasserpflanzen zurück. That's all.  
Sorry, für die Verunsicherung, aber du wolltest es wissen. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Patrick K (29. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Obs Gedanken zum Bau eines BVBF*

Hallo Nik

Keine Entschuldigung für Wissensverbreitung  auch wenn es weh tut.

Immerhin bin ich ja etwas schlauer (denk ich mal )

Ich werde wohl einen vertikal Bodenfilter bauen der dann intervalweise in die Weinbütte mit ordentlich Schwimmpflanzen fliest.

Danke für die ausgiebige Info 

Gruss Obs


----------



## nik (29. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Obs Gedanken zum Bau eines BVBF*

Ich schon wieder ...

jetzt habe ich mir den link zu den Bodenfiltern doch noch angesehen.

Bezüglich Verbräuche interessanter als die aufgedröselte N- und P-Betrachtung wäre die Veränderung  - des mir aus unerfindlichen Gründen - nicht verfolgten Kalium-Gehaltes gewesen. Da K weder über Bindung, geschweige denn Ausgasung verloren geht, wäre das der beste Indikator für den tatsächlichen Einfluss(/Verbrauch) durch Pflanzen gewesen! 

Die Effekte auf P (durch Fällungsreaktionen) und N (durch Denitrifikation) haben nur einen geringen Wert, da Kalium unverändert erhalten bleibt. Um das zu verbrauchen ist eine entsprechende Menge Stickstoff und Phosphat erforderlich. Ich hatte es schon mal geschrieben, deshalb halte ich weder von der P-Fällung noch von der N-Eliminierung über Denitrifikation etwas. 
P soll nicht gebunden werden, es muss raus aus dem System und Nitrat ist harmlos, ein Mangel ist in einer generell nährstoffreichen Umgebung problematischer als ein Überschuss. Solange ein allgemeiner Überschuss da ist, solange muss auch N vorhanden sein!

Ich nähme die bepflanzte Weinbütte als erste Stufe für:

- eine wirksame Nitrifikation, du kannst dir die Pflanzenmasse direkt vergleichbar mit einer Helixkammer vorstellen und 
- als Vorklärstufe ...

...für den horizontalen Bodenfilter - gerade weil er weniger Einfluss auf den Nitratgehalt hat! 

Noch mal, Futter ist in seiner Zusammensetzung, nach der Mineralisation ein durchaus recht passender Pflanzendünger. N passt, P passt, K passt, Spurenelemente auch. Nehme ich unterschiedlichen Einfluss auf die Nährstoffe, dann passt es nicht mehr zum Pflanzenbedarf, es wird K übrig bleiben und gebundenes P. Gebundenes P interagiert immer noch mit dem Wasser. Das ist alles unerwünscht! Die mit weitem Abstand eleganteste Methode ist die (zufällig passende  ) Entfernung über den Austrag von Pflanzenmasse - gleich ob über submerse Pflanzen in der Weinbütte oder den Repo-Pflanzen des Bodenfilters.

Nun halte ich die Klappe.
Gruß, Nik


----------



## Patrick K (29. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Obs Gedanken zum Bau eines BVBF*

Hallo Nik 

bist du sicher das du den horizontalen Bodenfilter meinst ???



> .für den horizontalen Bodenfilter - gerade weil er weniger Einfluss auf den Nitratgehalt hat!




gruss Obs


----------



## Joerg (1. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Obs Gedanken zum Bau eines BVBF*

Hallo Nik,
die beste Option eine aufwändige Filterung zu vermeiden, ist sicher die externe Belastung mit Nährstoffen zu minimieren und ausreichend Verbraucher einzubringen.
Ich kann aus Zeitgründen nicht auf alle deiner fundierten Aussagen dazu eingehen.
Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Schilderung der Zusammenhänge. 

Bei den Koi Verrückten ist das meist kein ausreichender Ansatz. Die füttern ihre Haustiere extrem, kaufen oft noch dazu und haben daduch eine extreme Belastung.

An erster Stelle für eine effektive Entfernung der Nährstoffe steht der Vorfilter. Dieser kann einen Großteil der Nährstoffe aus dem Kreislauf über die Schwebstoffe im Wasser erledigen.
(Patrick, ich hab noch einen VF mit Edelstahl Wanne da, den du günstig haben kannst.) 

@Obs, ich habe noch Gerstenstroh Pellets als Kohlenstoff Quelle und Eisenspäne ohne Verunreinigungen zur Phosphat Ausfällung.  
Wie schon geschrieben auch gebrochenen Blähton zur Befüllung des Filters.
Das ganze hatte ich schon mal intensiv erforscht und bin zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass dies eine gute Ergänzung des Filters ist. 
Fang einfach mal mit Realisierung an. Ein paar fundierte Expertisen zu diesem Thema sollten noch irgendwo auf meinem Rechner liegen.

Da ich beruflich sehr eingespannt bin und sich die Schwimmplanzen als gute Nährstoffzehrer bei mir bewährt haben, kam ich leider nicht zu der Umsetzung.
Die Menge an Biomasse, die regelmäßig bei mir entsorgt wird, kennst du ja schon. Wir sprechen da von Schubkarren.
Meine gehen an die Schwimmpflanzen und das __ Hornkraut nicht ran.  Auch die Menge an geernteter Minze reicht für einige Haushalte.


----------



## citty2904 (24. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Obs Gedanken zum Bau eines BVBF*

Hallo, könnte für einige hier von Interesse sein! Bin auch an der Planung eines Bodenfilters, allerdings nur für einen Schwimmteich.

Gruß Christian

http://www.lagamba.at/researchdb/upload/files/Naturnahe_Abwasserbehandlung_in_La_Gamba.pdf


----------

